# 4 month old hip xray



## germanshepherdny (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got back from the vet's office. I noticed his walking was a little "off" so the vet recommended taking some x-rays. I wasn't comfortable sedating him because he's so young, so they did their best to position correctly. According to the vet everything looks good to him, but my familiarity with x-rays is fairly new; any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Good percentage of coverage on the socket, nice round femoral heads, defined necks. For a four month old there's not much plate space. Looks good to me!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

so what age is a good age to get the first set? So far I don't see anything wrong with Roxy's stance or walk. Do I wait for a month or so..or ask the vet when he thinks we need to get the first set?


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

lyssa62 said:


> so what age is a good age to get the first set? So far I don't see anything wrong with Roxy's stance or walk. Do I wait for a month or so..or ask the vet when he thinks we need to get the first set?


I would also like to know. My pup is hip and elbow guaranteed for a year. When she i just get him a check-up x-ray?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I xray my dogs when they hit about 18mths - 2 years old, if nothing crops up before hand..(2 years if I'm sending to OFA).

If your pup is h/e guaranteed for a year, I'd do it right before that year is up to get an idea of what's going on. Altho, what does your guarantee say? Some want the dog back, will replace, will give you another? what would you do if they aren't good? 

H/E guarantees don't mean much to me, because it is what it is, and I wouldn't hold anyone to a guarantee on a living animal. 

To the OP, puppies are clumsy/clutzy, so that's kind of the norm when I see it.

Xrays look good to me at this point..


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I xray my dogs when they hit about 18mths - 2 years old, if nothing crops up before hand..(2 years if I'm sending to OFA).
> 
> If your pup is h/e guaranteed for a year, I'd do it right before that year is up to get an idea of what's going on. Altho, what does your guarantee say? Some want the dog back, will replace, will give you another? what would you do if they aren't good?
> 
> ...


That's a good question. She said she would give me the money back for the pup if something came up before then. But my puppy is the biggest clutz ever and sometimes I think that can't be good for his joints. So I'll probably get x-rays when I get him neutered at 11 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Brinapayton said:


> That's a good question. She said she would give me the money back for the pup if something came up before then. But my puppy is the biggest clutz ever and sometimes I think that can't be good for his joints. So I'll probably get x-rays *when I get him neutered at 11 months.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why are you neutering at 11 months?


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

He's already showing sexual behavior to my dogs my friends dogs and even some people. I do correct him and make sure he learns that's not a good thing. But I didn't want to get him neutered to early. So I figured I would try the corrections for as long as I can. If he gets it and stops or slows down (because i know its unlikely he will completely stop) then I will wait longer and consider not even neutering him. But at this rate I will get him neutered at 11 months. Plus I like to take him a lot of places and don't want it to be a problem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

